# Header?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just wondering if hooker block huggers for the ls1 would work on my 04.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Just curious why you would want to try to retrofit something that "might" fit the GTO, and then you'd have to have all new pipes made up for the rest of the exhaust, when you could just buy one of the many headers that are made to fit. JBA even has shorties that are sort of like what you're talking about


----------

